# Purchasing extended warranty after I purchased from Best buy...



## abooch (Apr 21, 2010)

I purchased a Premiere a few days ago from best buy..Is there anyway I can get an extended warranty online or thru tivo without having to go back to the store..


----------



## stevo1569 (May 13, 2010)

I work there and I'm pretty sure you have 14 days to go back and get Black Tie protection for it. The only reason why I'm unsure is because I don't know how our black tie protection works for TiVo's. Just ask the agent at customer service and he'll be able to help you out and tell you everything you need to know such as prices and specific details. Anyway, as I said earlier on most products that support the black tie protection you have up to 14 days to go back and add it. 

Hope that helps


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 13, 2001)

abooch said:


> I purchased a Premiere a few days ago from best buy..Is there anyway I can get an extended warranty online or thru tivo without having to go back to the store..


If you bought it using your Visa, you can always register the product and automatically extend the manufacturer's warranty a year or purchase an extended warranty thru them (which may be cheaper than Best Buy). Here's a link to their Visa Warranty Manager service.

American Express offers the same service described here.


----------



## bkentley (Mar 26, 2010)

Tivo offered me a option to get a extended 3yr warranty when I activated my lifetime service for the units I bought at Best Buy for 39.99.

If all else fails you could also try SquareTrade http://www.squaretrade.com/ who also offers a 3yr warranty but at but it will be a bit more money.


----------



## wp746911 (Feb 19, 2005)

I would get the warranty from tivo itself- maybe this would protect your lifetime service more?


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

wp746911 said:


> I would get the warranty from tivo itself- maybe this would protect your lifetime service more?


Product Lifetime Service will be transferred for free if replaced under a 3rd party protection plan. Although it might be easier with Tivo. Then again, I am sure Tivo will replace with a Refurb (If that matters to you).

I know you can cancel Tivo's extended warranty within 30 days, but I bet you can also add it as well. I would just give them a call if you have already activated your box.

Good luck.


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

Best Buy was only able to offer a two year warranty on our Premiere (starts at date of purchase), so we instead bought the three year warranty directly from Tivo when we activated our box online.


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

aaroncgi said:


> Best Buy was only able to offer a two year warranty on our Premiere (starts at date of purchase), so we instead bought the three year warranty directly from Tivo when we activated our box online.


Best Buy sold me a 4 year extended warranty on my PXL. The unit was a replacement for my HD that died after 2.5 years. The company that serviced Circuit City's (RIP) extended warranty gave me a refund of my purchase price and TiVo transferred the lifetime.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

I'm not sure how Best Buy's extended warranty works, but Tivo's EW is a crock! You get Tivo's EW, have something go wrong after the first year and that's it for the warranty. A one shot deal. 

You get "up to" 3 years. Not 3 years. Again, I don't know how Best Buy's EW's work.


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

gamo62 said:


> I'm not sure how Best Buy's extended warranty works, but Tivo's EW is a crock! You get Tivo's EW, have something go wrong after the first year and that's it for the warranty. A one shot deal.
> 
> You get "up to" 3 years. Not 3 years. Again, I don't know how Best Buy's EW's work.


Typically, if an extended warranty is a replacement plan, your warranty is done once the product gets replaced - whenever that happens. As I undersatnd it, Tivo does not repair units, but they farm that work out to third party vendors such as Weaknees. If that's true, Tivo wouldn't repair a defective unit under extended warranty. They would replace it. In most cases, you would have the option to buy another extended warranty on the replacement product, but I don't know for a fact that this is how Tivo operates their extended warranty.


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

gamo62 said:


> I'm not sure how Best Buy's extended warranty works, but Tivo's EW is a crock! You get Tivo's EW, have something go wrong after the first year and that's it for the warranty. A one shot deal.
> 
> You get "up to" 3 years. Not 3 years. Again, I don't know how Best Buy's EW's work.


From the BB Black Tie Protection brochure:

_"Our obligations under this Plan will be fulfilled in their entirety if we replace your product or issue you a voucher or gift card for replacement of your product pursuant to these terms and conditions."_

But based on experience with prior items, BB will give you a new, current model (or enough store credit to buy one) rather than a refurb of the same product.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

gamo62 said:


> I'm not sure how Best Buy's extended warranty works, but Tivo's EW is a crock! You get Tivo's EW, have something go wrong after the first year and that's it for the warranty. A one shot deal.
> 
> You get "up to" 3 years. Not 3 years. Again, I don't know how Best Buy's EW's work.


With BestBuys warranty. Typically if the unit is replaced, that's it. You need to purchase another warranty for the new box. If it's repaired then it's still covered.


----------



## Terri (Dec 1, 2004)

up to 3 years is offered from Tivo when you activate account and pay for your subscription.


----------

